# Official Bama v/s The Dame avatar bet....



## Bitteroot (Dec 8, 2012)

Well I'm sportin it so I might as well run with it..... 
Especially since Bowl season now sucks......soooo

How many Tide/SEC haters are gonna put thier avy where there mouth is since this is the ONLY bowl that means anything except cash for the schools and NCAA...?

I'm in for Bama obviously since I lost my last bet and my daddy would roll over in his grave if I did anything else.  So this is for you Big O, I miss ya dearly!

This bet transcends the norm.... The SEC will dominate so all you also ran conference "yea but boys" can put up or shut up too...

Let's roll......


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2012)

Is ky dawg and brownceluse gonna get in on this awesome deal?


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 8, 2012)

Put me down!

Roll Tide Roll!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 8, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Is ky dawg and brownceluse gonna get in on this awesome deal?



Yes.... I suppose they will.....and they should... the enemy of my enemy is my friend.....! -Bitteroot aka- Bitteroot...

Question is... will the "SEC ain't all that" crowd jump up on this and crow...... or are they a bunch of banty roosters......?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2012)

Not sure yall want me in on this. I have lost the last two avatar bets I've been in! But I'm in! Roll Dawgs!


----------



## chadair (Dec 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Not sure yall want me in on this. I have lost the last two avatar bets I've been in! But I'm in! Roll Dawgs!



lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Not sure yall want me in on this. I have lost the last two avatar bets I've been in! But I'm in! Roll Dawgs!



  put my name down too.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 8, 2012)

Now all we need is for some of the antiSEC crowd to jump on.  It they got the noive......


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2012)

chadair said:


> lol



Catch 22......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 8, 2012)

I would bet my avatar but my team isn't in the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2012)

I will bet you my Avatar is gone as soon as this game is over.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 8, 2012)

SpotandStalk said:


> I would bet my avatar but my team isn't in the game.



Doesn't matter.   Neither is mine.......


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I will bet you my Avatar is gone as soon as this game is over.



Win the bet and your can be whatever you want I to be .....


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 8, 2012)

where's the SEC haters at?  Maybe they've converted....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2012)

Lets help root out boys! These left coast boys get on here rambling about how the sec sucks! Lets help root out with this avatar bet with Bamers.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> where's the SEC haters at?  Maybe they've converted....



Cowards! probably drinking a Heinekin at the country club. Sissys!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2012)

How long is the bet for.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> How long is the bet for.



Just get in! We cant lose we are on the Bama side......


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Is ky dawg and brownceluse gonna get in on this awesome deal?



I think each of us make our own bet without consulting with the other, check our current AV's out.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I think each of us make our own bet without consulting with the other, check our current AV's out.



MmmHmm!


----------



## JNG (Dec 9, 2012)

In for ND


----------



## kracker (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm in for the Tide.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 9, 2012)

Bet runs until the Super Bowl .....


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 9, 2012)

Where is Jort jockey by the way? And all the other haters....?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2012)

So is the Florida Leprechaun gonna man up, or is he just a sec hater?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm in...

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!

*V*


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 9, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> So is the Florida Leprechaun gonna man up, or is just a sec hater?



The anti-Bama and anti- SEC crowd sure is quiet..... Maybe we should send em a PM and make sure they're OK...


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## riprap (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't bet on anything I don't have any control over. I hope bama wins 70-0. They'll surely lose now.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't like either one of them and hope it ends in a 0-0 tie!!!!

With that said, since I have been a Teo fan, I will stand on the side of ND.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 10, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> I don't like either one of them and hope it ends in a 0-0 tie!!!!
> 
> With that said, since I have been a Teo fan, I will stand on the side of ND.



Glad to hear it snook...! Wish everybody had a set....


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 10, 2012)

Im in for Bama.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 10, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> I don't like either one of them and hope it ends in a 0-0 tie!!!!
> 
> With that said, since I have been a Teo fan, I will stand on the side of ND.





I was wondering if my resent sparring partner would show up for this.

I think that you should sport a SEC avy, not just a Bama one.


----------



## Double Cluck (Dec 10, 2012)

What's the bet?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 10, 2012)

Double Cluck said:


> What's the bet?


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 10, 2012)

Double Cluck said:


> What's the bet?



Chose your team.  If you loose you have to change your avatar to the Other sides  choise until the Super Bowl......

Saddle up.... The more the merrier .......


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2012)

After wearing this stupid Elephant for 3 and a half years I guess I could put up with a green elf for a few days. I am in Bitteroot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Who exactly are we betting against in this? Just Madsnooker, Chadair, and JNG?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Who exactly are we betting against in this? Just Madsnooker, Chadair, and JNG?



Seem a little one sided to me RH


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 11, 2012)

I guess the mighty west coast is conceeding the superiority of the SEC....


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Who exactly are we betting against in this? Just Madsnooker, Chadair, and JNG?


Chadair hasn't stepped up yet. At least not in this thread.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 11, 2012)

This thread is hilarious.  UGA fans beating their chest about an avatar bet against Notre Dame which everyone hates and on top of that, ND is a 10 point underdog.  Yall must still be seriously hurting.  Makes me kind of feel bad for yall dwags.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 11, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> This thread is hilarious.  UGA fans beating their chest about an avatar bet against Notre Dame which everyone hates and on top of that, ND is a 10 point underdog.  Yall must still be seriously hurting.  Makes me kind of feel bad for yall dwags.



It could definitely be worse for the Dawg fans. They could be Tech fans. Now that would be bad.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 11, 2012)

Jay Hughes said:


> It could definitely be worse for the Dawg fans. They could be Tech fans. Now that would be bad.



Football season has been over for a while for us, I'm doing just fine   Been spending plenty of time in the woods and enjoying a positive start to our basketball season.  I guess maybe I just don't care as much as some on here.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Football season has been over for a while for us, I'm doing just fine   Been spending plenty of time in the woods and enjoying a positive start to our basketball season.  I guess maybe I just don't care as much as some on here.



You could have fooled me.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 11, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Football season has been over for a while for us, I'm doing just fine   Been spending plenty of time in the woods and enjoying a positive start to our basketball season.  I guess maybe I just don't care as much as some on here.



Sounds like there are some perks to being a Tech fan. You get to focus on more than just football.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 11, 2012)

I hope Bama hangs 40 on them in the first half and hopefully 60+ in the second.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 11, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> I hope Bama hangs 40 on them in the first half and hopefully 60+ in the second.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 11, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> This thread is hilarious.  UGA fans beating their chest about an avatar bet against Notre Dame which everyone hates and on top of that, ND is a 10 point underdog.  Yall must still be seriously hurting.  Makes me kind of feel bad for yall dwags.



Try to keep up Hamlet... my daddy was a Bama man and therefore I am as well....But I am a Dawg Fan first... and a gnat fan dead last... put up or shut up, or find a new thread...


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 11, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Try to keep up Hamlet... my daddy was a Bama man and therefore I am as well....But I am a Dawg Fan first... and a gnat fan dead last... put up or shut up, or find a new thread...



That's going to leave a mark.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 11, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Now all we need is for some of the antiSEC crowd to jump on.  It they got the noive......





Bitteroot said:


> Yes.... I suppose they will.....and they should... the enemy of my enemy is my friend.....! -Bitteroot aka- Bitteroot...
> 
> Question is... will the "SEC ain't all that" crowd jump up on this and crow...... or are they a bunch of banty roosters......?





Bitteroot said:


> where's the SEC haters at?  Maybe they've converted....





Bitteroot said:


> Where is Jort jockey by the way? And all the other haters....?





Bitteroot said:


> The anti-Bama and anti- SEC crowd sure is quiet..... Maybe we should send em a PM and make sure they're OK...





Bitteroot said:


>





Bitteroot said:


> I guess the mighty west coast is conceeding the superiority of the SEC....




Nah...that's not a dawg fan riding the coat tails of Bama to an NC game avatar bet while chanting SEC superiority... 

I'm sorry.  I got confused.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 11, 2012)

Lets get your facts straight...I am a Dawg fan... I am rooting for Bama as I said in the first post for the reason I stated in my first post... the SEC is superior as I see it and the current record to prove it..IMO.. I can't help it if Tech sucks.....need I go on? 

Again...I don't care who you root for on this bet... If you're for Bama say so...if you're for the Dame say so..... if you want to play the game based on those criteria.... welcome..


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 12, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> I was wondering if my resent sparring partner would show up for this.
> 
> I think that you should sport a SEC avy, not just a Bama one.



Lets not get carried away now!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 12, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Glad to hear it snook...! Wish everybody had a set....



Not sure if its that or I'm just stupid?

Don't everyone jump in to answer that either!


----------



## chadair (Dec 12, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Not sure if its that or I'm just stupid?
> 
> Don't everyone jump in to answer that either!


I almost responded before readin last sentence!!


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 12, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nah...that's not a dawg fan riding the coat tails of Bama to an NC game avatar bet while chanting SEC superiority...
> 
> I'm sorry.  I got confused.



Explain what you think the phrase "riding the coat tails" means. I do not understand the context in which you  are using the phrase. 

I also do not understand how rooting for an SEC team in a BCS game against another OCC team, is "riding coat tails".......


Riding coattails basically means; someone of a "lower level", that uses their ties with someone of an "upper level", to accomplish certain goals....... How can rooting for Bama in a NC game, put UGA there next year?

Answer....... it can't.

 So, why do you use that phrase? Because you have seen others use it, and when you are a Tech/ACC fan, you have no compelling argument to dispute the fact that both team and conference suck, and have no real future in college football. So like most kids on the playground when staring down the loosing end of an argument, they resort to name calling. At least if you are going to use cliche name calling to argue your point...... be original and most importantly use it in the correct context.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 12, 2012)

chadair said:


> I almost responded before readin last sentence!!



I knew you would be one of the first ones to jump on that!!!


----------



## chadair (Dec 12, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> I knew you would be one of the first ones to jump on that!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 12, 2012)

chadair said:


>



Are you in Chad?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2012)

Who is in on both sides Bitter?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 22, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Are you in Chad?





So are you in


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 26, 2012)

Saddle up boys... time is near~~~


----------



## chadair (Dec 26, 2012)

Roll Irish!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 26, 2012)

I need a new hat!!! 

Roll Tide...

*V*


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 26, 2012)

chadair said:


> Roll Irish!!



Bak bak bak


----------



## JNG (Jan 7, 2013)

T-minus 4.5 hours to kickoff.  

Here we go.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 7, 2013)

Put me down for the tide


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 7, 2013)

No avy bets for me this go round..... I will just be glad when I can login and NOT see a dumb elephant as my avy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I will bet you my Avatar is gone as soon as this game is over.



^^THIS^^

I've had this UGLY avatar for too long...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2013)

Where is that loud mouth JetJockey.. He should be in on this the way he spouts about NON SEC dominance..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where is that loud mouth JetJockey.. He should be in on this the way he spouts about NON SEC dominance..



Yep. He is hiding out with chad on this one.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 7, 2013)

Jet Nostradamus Jockey......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Jet Nostradamus Jockey......




All TALK!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 7, 2013)

Post em up ladies.......


----------



## JNG (Jan 8, 2013)

Bet's a bet.  Congrats, Tide.  What's avatar do I have to use now?


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2013)

Pick a nice Bama avy and post it up.  I'll let you decide but nothing to detract from Bama fans or players.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Post em up ladies.......



Glad I finally got a good Avatar back... Congrats boys and enjoy! You deserve it!! But.... You still suck and Go Dawgs!


----------



## JNG (Jan 8, 2013)

How's this?


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2013)

JNG said:


> How's this?



That'll be just fine....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2013)

I should have spent more time replacing my elephant, like Bitteroot did. I was in such a hurry to make that stupid elephant vanish I grabbed the first UGA pic I could find,


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine was easy.   That's a pic of my secretary....


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2013)

Not sure why I jumped in on this?


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2013)

cause you're mad......snooker......


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 8, 2013)

_


Madsnooker said:



			"I'm not sure why so many sec fans think Bama is just way to much for ND. I agree, top to bottom, Bama has more athletes and I predict them to win.

With that said, ND's front seven is as good as anyone Bama has faced this year and I promise you, Bama will not run for 350yds on them. Teo will have none of that nonsense.

I think were ND loses is their offense just wont sustain enough drives and they will probably turn the ball over some giving Bama a short field and maybe an easy score or two.

Thats how I see it anyway."
		
Click to expand...

_



Madsnooker said:


> Not sure why I jumped in on this?



Me either, but I like reading those old posts....


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Well, he didn't even let them break 300yds rushing. See I was right!!!_


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 8, 2013)

Daddy got a new hat and t-shirt...

Roll Tide on that Gold Dome...

*V*


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Not sure why I jumped in on this?



It looks great on you. Roll Tide.


----------



## JNG (Jan 8, 2013)

Alabama was the better team, but I sure wish ND would have brought their A-game.  Alabama would still have been the better team, but I would have liked to see it.

The only thing more frustrating than getting whipped is getting whipped when you know they can play better.


----------

